# Panola Mountain



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone got any first hand knowledge about the park ???

interested in info from park visitors, or folks who live close..
It appears on the website they do not have camping, but
have hiking, and other activities...

I have 2 state park hunt points, and looking for opinions
from folks who have actually been to the park, before I
take a day trip to look around and apply for the hunt this
year...

Thanx....


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 4, 2011)

X2 on info. Should be some goodens in the area i did some searching an saw some pics people had taking of deer but all were does.
Wonder since its so small if its gona be archery only an what the quota #s are gona be.Hopefully no more than 25 or so.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2011)

40 quota. I didn't see anything about be bow only but it could be.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 4, 2011)

spend a day trip it has the new archery range $10 a head though.........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 6, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> 40 quota. I didn't see anything about be bow only but it could be.



Thanx......
I think I will just apply for HLC...I have 2 points, so maybe
have a good chance to get drawn....I hunted there 3 yrs
ago and know a good spot....


----------



## mtnman74 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just dont leave any valueables in your truck. Its a very dark area if you know what i mean.


----------



## DEERFU (Jun 12, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Thanx......
> I think I will just apply for HLC...I have 2 points, so maybe
> have a good chance to get drawn....I hunted there 3 yrs
> ago and know a good spot....



 I'm applying w/ 2 rejections also. don't suppose you know 2 good spots do ya?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 13, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> I'm applying w/ 2 rejections also. don't suppose you know 2 good spots do ya?



Actually I DO !!!!!  Would enjoy the company...If you get
picked shoot me a PM !!!!


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 13, 2011)

Got 3 points. Still have not found any info. about it being bow only.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Doubt bow only....Ya might give the park a call before you apply...

With 3 points you should get it.....


----------



## Dupree (Jun 13, 2011)

the regulations will be out by the time the quota deadline is up. I dont have any rejection points (hunted fdr last year) so Im not expecting to hunt it this year.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 15, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Actually I DO !!!!!  Would enjoy the company...If you get
> picked shoot me a PM !!!!



If you get drawn and want to take a trip down to look shoot me a PM I'll drive if I get drawn. I'm using my 3 points.


----------



## win280 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its located in Rockdale Co. at the Dekalb/Henry Co. line
Closest camping is Elks Honey Creek Campground 6.4 miles
Stone mountain State park 11.6 miles
Atlanta South RV Resort 11.6 miles
Most of the food places are about the same drive.
It has some big exposed rock surfaces as well as ridge/valley typical if the Ga. Piedmont.
This could be bow only  or rifle depending on the area residents.
I would google: Panola Mountain state park and look at the satelite view.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 17, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> X2 on info. Should be some goodens in the area i did some searching an saw some pics people had taking of deer but all were does.
> Wonder since its so small if its gona be archery only an what the quota #s are gona be.Hopefully no more than 25 or so.



Firearms, either sex, 2 deer limit, quota 40.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 17, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Firearms, either sex, 2 deer limit, quota 40.



Appreciate the info man.How did ya find out.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 18, 2011)

Check out this link:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/.../Hunting Regulations & Firing Range Rules.pdf


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks man that helped me out a lot.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Panola Mtn*

I can walk to Panola Mtn from my parents house, they live in Henry County right on the Dekalb and Rockdale line.

Absolutely right about not leaving any valuables in your truck, anything you don't want stolen, keep with you.  My folks were starting to have problems with "missing items" from the yard and garage and an occasional "unwanted - uninvited guest" untill I started leaving one of my German Shepherds over there at random.  No more problem.

The park has a decent size pond but they won't let you put your own boat or kayak - canoe in it and river access to the South River.

Not sure about the deer hunting though.  I'm thinking about putting in for it just because of convience.  I do know that I see deer on my folks property every year and the deer you do see have probably never seen a hunter.


----------



## South Man (Jul 27, 2011)

should I waste my 3 points on it?


----------

